# Helicopter vs. Airplane Tour in Kauai



## gwhamm (Apr 8, 2009)

My husband and I will be in Kauai in June and have never done a helicopter or an airplane tour.  Which would be better?

Thanks.


----------



## Kenrabs (Apr 8, 2009)

We also are going for the first time in July. I have heard good things about wings over Kauai and are leaning towards it.


----------



## dmwgroup (Apr 8, 2009)

We have done the flight with Bruce and if we ever make it back to Kauai would schedule the flight again.  Bruce was very accomodating with weather conditions - on our scheduled date he felt there would be poor visibility so he scheduled us for a better day and/or time.  We also were able to take along a CD (the soundtrack from Six Days Seven Nights) and he ran the CD while we were in flight.  We have the most memorable photos of that trip and will always cherish those memories of flying over the island.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 8, 2009)

I know a lot of people love these are tours, but there are yearly crashes in Hawaii, so we don't do them.


----------



## linsj (Apr 8, 2009)

I did a helicopter tour with Blue Hawaiian, which has a great record and reputation for safety. I'd do it again if it weren't so expensive. It's the only way to see large portions of the island, and I got some great pictures.


----------



## bobmcgraw (Apr 8, 2009)

I have never done the plane tour but I have done both the helicopter tour through AirKaua'i (highly recommended if you choose the helicopter tour) and the powered hang gliding through Birds in Paradise.

The powered hang-gliding was the best, hands down!!!  Safer than a helicopter (10-1 glide ratio, less mechanically complex, etc.) and WAY more fun. You can fly much slower and lower than a fixed wing plane and within the limits of the weather conditions you can choose where to fly.

Flying inside the Kalalau Valley and along the Na Pali coast was amazing.

And now, Gerry Charlebois - the owner, has added another experienced pilot so two of you can go at the same time in two different trikes.  I have no ties to this business, just had an amazing experience.

Something to think about.  Check it out at www.birdsinparadise.com


----------



## Henry M. (Apr 8, 2009)

I've done the Blue Hawaiian helicopter tour and had a great time. I'm a private pilot and I think you get much better views in a helicopter. There's no way you will hover in front of a waterfall or get as close to the central Kauai peaks in an airplane . The helicopter is also flying much slower than most tour planes so you get to better take in what you are looking at.

The trikes sound great too, but you can't cover much distance with them in a short amount of time. They are also more sensitive to wind and weather. A helicopter tour takes you about the same route as the 90 minute trike tour. I am still interested in taking one of the trike tours the next time I am in Kauai, though.


----------



## HatTrick (Apr 8, 2009)

*Fatal Air Tour Crashes in Hawaii*

- "Surviving Paradise" Web site updated from recent National Transportation Safety Board records -

*Fatal tour helicopter crashes:*

• March 11, 2007: McDonnell Douglas 369FF loses tail rotor due to manufacturing defect and spins into trees in Haena, Kauai. One fatality, three serious injuries, one uninjured.

• March 8, 2007: Pilot of Aerospatiale AS 350BA mentions "hydraulic failure" just before crashing in Princeville, Kauai. Four die, three are seriously injured. Mechanics had not been factory trained nor equipped with updated manuals.

• Sept. 23, 2005: A Heli USA Airways Aerospatiale AS 350BA flies into a thunderstorm, then crashes into the ocean off the Na Pali coast in Kauai. Three passengers drown; three (including the pilot) survive. NTSB cites pilot error leading to encounter with microburst.

• Sept. 24, 2004: A Bali Hai Helicopters Bell Jet Ranger 206B crashes at Mount Waialeale, Kauai, killing five. Engine failure.

• July 23, 2003: A Jack Harter Helicopters Bell Jet Ranger 206B crashes at Mount Waialeale, Kauai, killing five. Engine failure.

• June 15, 2003: Three tourists and a pilot are killed when a Tropical Helicopters Hughes 500 crashes in Hawaii Volcanoes National Park on the Big Island. Engine failure.

• July 21, 2000: A Blue Hawaiian Tours helicopter crashes in Iao Valley on Maui, killing seven. The NTSB cites pilot error for flying into cloudy weather.

• June 25, 1998: A Eurocopter aircraft operated by Ohana Helicopters smashes into a mountainside at Mount Waialeale, Kauai, killing six. The NTSB cites pilot error for flying into bad weather.

• July 14, 1994: A Papillon Helicopters Aerospatiale A-Star crashes into the ocean off Kauai's Na Pali coast, killing three of seven people aboard. The NTSB cites engine failure.

• April 18, 1994: An Inter-Island Helicopters Hughes 369D helicopter conducting a sightseeing tour crashes near Hanapepe Valley on Kauai, killing one and injuring four. The NTSB cites engine failure.

• Jan. 25, 1993: A Kainoa Aviation Hiller 1100 helicopter conducting a sightseeing tour plunges into the ocean off Hawaii Volcanoes National Park on the Big Island. The pilot survives but four passengers are killed. The NTSB cites loss of tail rotor control.

• Sept. 16, 1992: A Hawaii Helicopters Aerospatiale A-Star slams into the southern slope of Haleakala on Maui, killing seven. The NTSB cites pilot error for flying into bad weather.

*Fatal tour plane crashes:*

• June 17, 2008: Above It All - Island Hoppers Cessna 172M plane impacts terrain near Pahala (Big Island) killing the pilot and two passengers. Probable cause not yet released.

• Aug. 25, 2000: A Big Island Air Piper Chieftain plane ditches in the ocean off Hilo. The pilot and seven passengers survive, one passenger dies. The NTSB cites loss of engine power and an engine fire.

• Sept. 25, 1999: A Big Island Air Piper Chieftain plane crashes on the slopes of Mauna Loa on the Big Island, killing all 10 aboard. The NTSB cites pilot error for flying into bad weather, improper navigation, and disregard for standard operating procedures.

• April 22, 1992: All nine aboard a Scenic Air Tours Beech E18S plane die in a crash near Haleakala Crater. The NTSB cites pilot error for flying into bad weather.


----------



## Henry M. (Apr 8, 2009)

Anyone keep statistics for the number of fatal car wrecks in the same period? What about drownings right on the beach?


----------



## GregGH (Apr 8, 2009)

A few  years ( 10? ) we did a powered hang glider flight ... take extra clothes ...cool up there.  This fellow was very interesting , eg. stories of camera work for various movies on Kauai he did.  Wind switched and I could not help but noticed we landed SIDEWAYS on the runway ( joke - but that runway is short - but is it ever wide)

Toping that - if you get to the Big Island - take a one on one helicopter flight in a training helicopter.  They have NO height restrictions ... like NONE. Oh - yeh - they expect to fly it --that one hour convinced me I can stop right there.

Greg


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Apr 8, 2009)

I just got back from Kauai. I did the helicopter last time we were there and this time did the airplane tour after winning a 2 for 1 tour at the orientation at Pona Kai. I saw the same things I saw last time but the helicopter was a much better experience, a much smoother ride and a better view. I have never felt turbulence in a helicopter like you do on a small plane. After the flight last week I said to my friend that my recommendation to anyone would be to spend the extra $$ and do the helicopter. I love helicopters and usually do a tour wherever we go that has a trip that appeals to me, so far 6 rides and are have been great experiences!


----------



## HatTrick (Apr 8, 2009)

emuyshondt said:


> Anyone keep statistics for the number of fatal car wrecks in the same period? What about drownings right on the beach?



I think it's safe to say that both of those are much higher than the air tour numbers. Based on the NTSB information, it would seem the prudent thing to do is to refuse to fly in poor weather--even if the tour operator or pilot feel differently.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 8, 2009)

timesharejunkie4 said:


> ... I saw the same things I saw last time but the helicopter was a much better experience, a much smoother ride and a better view. I have never felt turbulence in a helicopter like you do on a small plane. After the flight last week I said to my friend that my recommendation to anyone would be to spend the extra $$ and do the helicopter.



I concur.  We did an plane on the Big Island, but wished we had done the 'copter.


----------



## ricoba (Apr 9, 2009)

*Everytime this subject comes up....*

....you have a lot of responses from those who WILL and those who WILL NOT take a copter....these threads seem to get more heated than Madame Pele!


----------



## gwhamm (Apr 9, 2009)

*Helicopter vs. Airplane*

Thanks everyone for the great info.  I'm pretty sure we'll take the helicopter tour!


----------

